# Can't Hear Myself On TS



## Shootist (Jan 17, 2008)

On my old system I could hear myself while on TeamSpeak.

With my new build I have Realtek ALC889A and can't figure out how to hear myself on my headset.

Others can hear me just fine so it's not muted or anything, I just can't hear myself and it seems weird. Kinda disorienting.


Shootist


----------



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

You can only hear yourself when you talk.. apart from that your not meant to hear your own voice. You can always Activate Local Test Mode in settings. With this, you can talk and it will play back your voice. But others cannot hear you while this is active.
*
Jake.*


----------



## Shootist (Jan 17, 2008)

_You can only hear yourself when you talk.. apart from that your not meant to hear your own voice._

:4-dontkno


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

or when you are talking and someone else is holding down their hotkey.


----------

